# Industrial IoT Starter Kit als Gateway für industrielle IoT-Lösungen jetzt verfügbar!



## Softing_IA (14 August 2018)

*Softing Industrial präsentiert das Industrial IoT Starter  Kit (IISK), ein neues Gateway für industrielle IoT-Lösungen. Das  Gateway ist vorintegriert in Microsoft Azure Connected Factory und  bietet volle Flexibilität unter Verwendung des OPC  UA-Interoperabilitätsstandards.*

 Das neue Industrial IoT Starter Kit von Softing packt das GL20 IoT  Gateway von HPE, Softings bewährte dataFEED OPC Suite und die Microsoft  Azure IoT Edge Components OPC Proxy und OPC Publisher in einem Produkt  zusammen und bündelt dieses mit einem dreijährigen Supportvertrag. Zu  den wichtigsten Vorteilen gehören die Unterstützung einer breiten  Palette von SPS- und Sensorschnittstellen sowie die nahtlose Integration  in Microsoft Azure Connected Factory. Das Starterkit kann ohne  Anpassungen im Automatisierungsnetz des Kunden eingesetzt werden.


 Anwender profitieren von einem geringen Aufwand für die Systemintegration und -konfiguration - eine erste sichere Komplettlösung für die Verwendung  in industriellen Produktionsumgebungen steht typischerweise in weniger  als einem Tag zur Verfügung - sowie von der vollen Flexibilität und  einem umfassenden Investitionsschutz wie sie die relevanten Standards,  etwa OPC UA, bieten. Beispielsweise kann das Gateway um Komponenten für  Edge-Analysen erweitert werden, und es ist der parallele Einsatz  mehrerer Client-Anwendungen möglich. Endkunden können schnell mit der  Arbeit beginnen und über die Zeit hinweg ihre IoT-Lösung je nach  Projekt- und Wissensstand anpassen und ausbauen.





 „Das Industrial IoT Starter Kit ist der schnellste und einfachste  Weg, Produktionslinien - in neuen Werken genauso wie in Bestandsanlagen -  sicher mit der Cloud zu verbinden", bekräftigt Hans-Werner Auberg,  Senior Vice President Sales & Marketing von Softing Industrial.  „Durch die Integration unserer dataFEED OPC Suite-Lösung bietet das  Starter Kit Benutzerfreundlichkeit und Flexibilität, kombiniert mit  maximaler Sicherheit."


 „Das Industrial IoT Starter Kit ermöglicht den schnellen und  einfachen Datenaustausch zwischen Maschinen und der Azure Industrial IoT  Cloud Plattform. Wir sind sehr stolz auf unsere enge Partnerschaft mit  Softing rund um das Thema IT-OT-Konvergenz, die hauptsächlich im  Edge-Bereich stattfindet ", erklärt Sam George, Partner Director Azure  IoT.


„Kunden aus der Industrie- und Unternehmenswelt suchen nach  Möglichkeiten, die Datenanalyse beim Übergang von der Edge in die Cloud  zu beschleunigen", fügt Dr. Tom Bradicich, Vice President und General  Manager, IoT and Converged Edge Systems bei HPE, hinzu. „Durch die  schlüsselfertige Integration des HPE GL20 IoT Gateways in das Industrial  IoT Starter Kit von Softing können Kunden diese Ergebnisse schnell  umsetzen und erreichen.“


Softing Industrial ist ein strategischer Partner für die  Industrieautomatisierung und besitzt mehr als 35 Jahre Erfahrung in der  industriellen Kommunikation. Mit umfassendem technologischem Wissen und  dem täglichen Umgang mit technischen Anforderungen in  Produktionsumgebungen verstehen Softing Industrial und der  Geschäftsbereich Data Intelligence die Bedürfnisse von Industriekunden  und sprechen ihre Sprache. Das Industrial IoT Starter Kit ist Azure-zertifiziert und ab sofort  erhältlich. Erste Starter Kits sind bereits bei IT-Systemintegratoren  und bei Endkunden in der verarbeitenden Industrie im Einsatz. Das  Industrial IoT Starter Kit kann direkt bei Softing oder über Softings  Vertriebspartner bezogen werden.


 Weitere Informationen zu den dataFEED-Produkten und -Lösungen von Softing:
https://data-intelligence.softing.com/products/
 Weitere Informationen zur Microsoft Azure IoT Suite Connected Factory:
https://www.azureiotsolutions.com/Accelerators
 Weitere Informationen zum HPE GL20 IoT Gateway:
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/servers/edgeline-iot-systems.html


----------

